# Rzr 570 turning tires



## J&Jfabrications

Hey guys. How are the 570s doing with big tires, 29.5 and 30s exc... What tires and clutching are y'all running?


----------



## wesleykwhite10

I bout a 2012 and put 29.5 s/w outlaws and then put an Outkast lift n 30x9x14 and ran stock clutching and never had one problem


----------



## gpinjason

My buddy is running 30" Mudlight XXL's on his with no issues.. those 570's are beasts!


----------



## J2!

The 570's will hang with the 800's all day...Shouldn't have any problem turning 29.5's...


----------



## T.J.

Im running the outkast lift with 34'' termz, Alba Fuel controller and QSC clutching and have had no issues turning the termz. they do float a little though when the water gets deep... lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

im turnin 27" STI black diamonds stock clutching on my 570 i know they are no 30" tire but i am very impressed with the stock clutching and power the 570 puts down


----------

